

Infinite Zoom effect using CSS3 Animation - nikeshhayaran
http://www.nikesh.me/blog/2010/05/zoomingeffect/

======
Tichy
Nice, but do you remember <blink>? How useful will CSS animations really be?

~~~
DenisM
this particular one can be useful to open new areas iphone-style. it's neat.

~~~
nikeshhayaran
Yes absolutely rite...

